# Should I buy these goggles?



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys, im just looking for a good used set of goggles and came across this pair. I need goggles for this weekend since I dont have any right now and need a pair asap. What do you guys think? There Smith Fuse regulator goggles for 40 bucks. Smith Fuse Regulator goggles (awesome condition!) - Markham / York Region Sports Goods For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

$40 Seems steep to me for used goggles, unless they retail for like over $150. Don't you have any places that sell last years stuff for cheap near you?


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

Really? I think most of the places around me took off everything from last year. Like all the clearance stuff I mean. But I was gonna go check a place out today for gloves and Ill have a look at the goggles as well.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You can get last year's model Smith Fuse goggles for $30 and $40 at TJ Maxx / Marshalls all day long. $40 is too much for a used pair. Fair price for a used pair would be $30-$40 *if they included a spare lens* and the microfiber bag..

I got a pair of last year's Smith Phenoms for $40 at my local Marshalls. Brand new.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Smith Fuse Goggles 2010

Several new fuse colorways in there that are $39.95. So no, those used fuses are too expensive. You should provide a link to that person and negotiate the price down.


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

So I just went to shop today to take my board in for a tuneup and came out with smith prodigy's. But I think I was way overcharged cause they were on the prophecy shelf and they charged me for the prophecy's. Im going to go back and see about this. Can u guys confirm these are smith prodigy's for me? Heres a pic...


----------



## nirbentzy (Dec 7, 2010)

Check this out Sports & Outdoor - NGShopping.com


----------



## ajh257 (Oct 19, 2010)

bro, i messed with smiths and they are so nice. goggles seem real important to me too so just try to throw down some good cash for it. and those goggles you talked about at first blowww. 
have you tried looking at Anon?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Those goggles are the Smith Prodigy Blaze Intersection goggles.

Any google image search should bring up photos. The shop ripped you off! The Prodigys were discontinued in 2010


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Also you could look into the left lower section of the lens it says prodigy, look in your picture! Good luck raising hell big wheel.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

How much did you pay? You can get them for $70 or less.


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

ajh257 said:


> bro, i messed with smiths and they are so nice. goggles seem real important to me too so just try to throw down some good cash for it. and those goggles you talked about at first blowww.
> have you tried looking at Anon?


Ya man, ive looked at some anon's but a lot of people are rockin them these days and I've been wanting a pair of smiths to try em out because ive heard a lot of good things about smith. Anyways, so I went back to the shop yesturday and talked to the guys and they were saying that the ones I bought were discontinued and there exactly the same as this years prophecy's with same sensor lenses and shape. I think I paid a little too much for em since they were last years model but what can you do, I just really liked these ones. And your right, goggles are important so it doesnt hurt to throw some money down for a good pair. Anyways thnx guys for the heads up!


----------



## dawm123 (May 15, 2012)

*。。*

I buy in smalltao.com, goggles 28, to add shipping it wants, but also not very expensive.Now the wide range of goggles, and very stylish.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

dawm123 said:


> I buy in smalltao.com, goggles 28, to add shipping it wants, but also not very expensive.Now the wide range of goggles, and very stylish.


Yeah, thanks... stop promoting smalltao.com (cheap Chinese knock-offs).


----------

